# rabbit agility on Amazing Race



## LakeCondo

You'll want to watch or record The Amazing Race tonight for the rabbit agility portion. It's coming up in an hour Eastern & Central time.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## yamaya17

What Chanel?


----------



## LakeCondo

It's on CBS.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Got it and watched it. Stupid Churners!


----------



## LakeCondo

Yes. Only one couple chose the rabbits & I think they came in one spot earlier as a result. The other 2 couples who went the rabbit route were forced to, but it went really easily for them compared with their butter churning [or "beating" as I think the 1st couple called it]. :toast:


----------

